# Open Dialog with Polling Dissallowed



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

I tried to do a poll here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/414745-sexual-satisfaction-poll-version-2-a.html

I didn't see anything wrong with the poll I posted but the administrators must have felt differently. 

They left the thread in place but restricted it so that nobody else could respond or participate in the poll. 

This was disappointing to me because I thought the information being gathered was beneficial to all.

Apparently, they allow you to post a poll but then have a rule in place in a sticky that contradicts this. No polls allowed.

What other legitimate forums exist that will allow me to have frank discussions about sex and do a poll like this?


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

If there is one thing i have learned in 15+ years of internet use it is Don't argue with the moderators. They are protected by a set of rules you agreed to, thousands of miles of cable, anonymous names and avators, a Firewall and the fact that you are always wrong.

Give up and post something else. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

MutualRespect said:


> I tried to do a poll here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/414745-sexual-satisfaction-poll-version-2-a.html
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with the poll I posted but the administrators must have felt differently.
> 
> ...


I knew from the get-go you were going to be shut down, as well as why. 

Per the rules of the forum, the problem was more than just that there was a poll; it was that it is not in keeping with the purpose of this particular forum. If you read the purpose of this forum, it's specifically for people who are dealing with existing sexual problems in their marriage/relationship. This forum is supposed to be a sanctuary for those personally dealing with this sensitive issue, and those who wish to offer specific advice or observations in hopes of helping them. It is not a place to gather data, no matter how useful it may be. 

I think the rules of the forum are useful in that regard. I appreciate the moderators keeping the focus.

That said, other forums have less severe rules. It seems "The Social Spot" allows anything that doesn't violate overall TAM site rules. Things are also a little more freewheeling in The Ladies Lounge and the Mens Club. When someone has wants a discussion of a sexual nature that isn't focused on a specific problem within a specific relationship, they generally do better with the mods on these other forums.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MutualRespect said:


> I tried to do a poll here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/414745-sexual-satisfaction-poll-version-2-a.html
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with the poll I posted but the administrators must have felt differently.
> 
> ...


When I closed your thread I posted that it did not follow forum rules. I suggested that you read the forum rules. Apparently you did not read them.

Rocky Mountain Yeti's above post is a good explanation of why we have rules in the Sex In Marriage forum.

I did not delete your thread because I wanted to communicate to you the reason is was closed. You are a new member and it was the most direct way to communicate the issue with you.

Here are the rules that you broke.

*NO Polling members* for likes and dislikes; those threads will be deleted.

*What IS Allowed:* Informative Q&A from people looking for help with a problem
and those who wish to provide constructive feedback. We realize that detailed descriptions are sometimes necessary to explain, and so we allow that. Visitors should be aware that they may encounter graphic discussions on sexuality in this section.
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html

You also broke the rule that if a moderator closes or deletes a thread, do not start another thread on the same topic.

Here are the rules that apply to all forums on TAM. Read them too. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/350914-posting-guidelines-forum-rules-2018-a.html

If you want to remain a member of TAM, follow the rules. They are clearly posted.

If you have a problem with an action taken by a moderator, PM that moderator. Don't start new, identical threads and thumb your nose in the face moderators.

YOu are on a short thread right now.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I am going to talk to the other moderators about this and will be back... probably later tonight.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> I am going to talk to the other moderators about this and will be back... probably later tonight.


We'll take a poll! >


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

I do not intend to violate any rules. I think this forum has significant value whether I can or can't post a poll. That's why I asked for suggestions of other places that I might be able to post that. Thank you very much for the thoughtful replies.


----------



## BradWesley2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> We'll take a poll! >


You are the man Amp!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Amplexor said:


> We'll take a poll! >


Or a pill!


----------



## MutualRespect (Oct 15, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> That said, other forums have less severe rules. It seems "The Social Spot" allows anything that doesn't violate overall TAM site rules


That sounds like a good plan. The Social Spot is here The Social Spot - Talk About Marriage. Could I post the poll there without a problem?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MutualRespect said:


> That sounds like a good plan. The Social Spot is here The Social Spot - Talk About Marriage. Could I post the poll there without a problem?



After discussion by the mods, I moved your thread to "General Relationship Discussions" and reopened it.

Now I'm closing this thread. It definitely does not fit the purpose of this forum.


----------

